# Is this cladophora?



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Need a positive ID...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not an expert but my guess is no.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

sure looks like it to me.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

see told you I wasn't an expert


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have to take Gomer's side on this one. Man if you have that much growing in your tank, you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Branched, wool-like … I say yes. Good luck; it's from hell.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

although...when you grow it healthy, it is the most lovely lime green! I have unfortunately become an expert at growing it LOL.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ha! I was too until I bleach the affected tank. No more Clado!


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Bert H said:


> I have to take Gomer's side on this one. Man if you have that much growing in your tank, you have your work cut out for you.


That's only a small bit... I threw out two large clumps... probably enough for a 10g foreground. Apart from the fact that it is a pesky algae, it looks quite good and would be ideal for a minimum maintenance tank... 

But seriously, it's a pain since it can grow well in well lit areas equally well as in a shaded spot. And it sticks to everything!

I might try using copper to kill it...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I might try using copper to kill it...


 Make sure you remove all inverts if you have them.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Gomer said:


> although...when you grow it healthy, it is the most lovely lime green! I have unfortunately become an expert at growing it LOL.


It seems to thrive on the higher nutrient levels that we target for the plants unlike other algae...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The side branches are a good indication it is Cladophora. It also has an unpleasant smell whereas all the other types of hair algae I've known do not have any particular smell.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> The side branches are a good indication it is Cladophora. It also has an unpleasant smell whereas all the other types of hair algae I've known do not have any particular smell.


There's no unpleasant smell with this though... maybe I have to put it closer to my nose...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Clado in my tanks does not seem to grow particularly quickly. About as fast as a slow growing anubias plant. i just pluck it off if it gets too big, but it takes a very long time to get that way even in high light/nutrient tanks. It hasnt really been a problem for me.

Have you had the same experience with it?


----------

